# Chihuahua Meetup costume pics!!!!!!!!!!



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Me and Yoda









Hubby and Yoda









Yoda









Witch









Muscle man









Spiderman









Poodle girl









Paris Hilton









In and Out Girl









Biker man









French Maid









They are EACH OTHER>









Dracula









Dogzilla


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :love10: :love9: :love3: :love7: :love2: :sign5: :love6: :love5: :love5: :love4: :love1: :sunny:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks like fun! I bet you had a blast. I really like the little muscle man, but all of them are great!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Fantastic pics love them, my son :sign5: loves mr muscle man and biker man, he asked me to mention that.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i love the paris hilton thats a good idea for a chi costume!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i love the paris hilton and the muscle man ones especially...haha


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

How Cute!!!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh I love all of them, that is such a cute idea.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

What original and adorable costumes!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, how adorable! I love Paris Hilton with the little chi hanging off her side. Muscle Man, Poodle Girl, the Witch are all great, the two dogs dressed as each other - what a clever idea. How fun is that! :lol:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww!!! Everyone is so adorable!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that are the greatest pics i've ever seen :shock: they all looked so cute and especially yoda ofcourse  

btw your hair looks very good brown , it really suits you :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Those are great pics! I loved the two dressed up as each other--priceless!

The French Maid was super cute too!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Ha Ha - they were great! Aww thanks for sharing they were so fun!!! :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL, those are great pictures!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

those are some super cute chi's! i think you should ahve put a cuper cute warning on this post girlie! i looove your hair that color! all of them were adorable, the paris hilton was a crack up though lol!

makes me miss my tasha bird though, last halloween we won a costume contest cause i put her in my scrubs and i dressed as a dog and made the leash look like it was attached to me... i wish i had someone take pictures of us...


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures...love the French maid costume.....btw i have noticed that you have changed your hair color,it looks really nice :wave:


----------

